# Horrible Cramps...increased because of IBS?



## 19114 (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey all. My cramps are out of control, and I was wondering if its because of the IBS. I didn't have as much of a problem when I was on the pill, but my GI doctor took me off of it to try to help with symptoms, it didn't work. The easiest solution is to go back on the pill, but I'm trying to give my body a rest with all the other craziness its dealing with. Any ideas/suggestions?thx


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

If you felt better on the pill, then I'd go back on the pill. Have you tried seasonale? You only have 4 periods a year and I felt tons better when I was on it. Might want to be checked out by your ob/gyn too, if you haven't.Mindy


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Definately talk to your doc. if you more comfy taking the pill and was working, I'd say go back to it. Take care.


----------

